# Thor pics with his mama Gigi



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have the best breeder. She sent me some pics tonight of Thor and Gigi. She said yesterday that she wouldn't be sending any bc we will be getting him in 4 days but she said she couldn't resist and sent me these :kiss: I love them! Gigi is so beautiful and Thor looks so handsome. Tomorrow will be THREE days till he's here, YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's another. I don't know how to put more than one


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That is so so so cute!!! You do have a good breeder. I am very excited for you and hope to see lots of pictures when he gets home.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I promise Donna I'll be posting more pics


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:congrats: Oh Beth . . Thor is a little doll!! I know you are counting down the days! I always tell every new owner . . get loads of sleep if you can now . . . You will need it!! lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

There is nothing better than coming home after a long (bad) day at work and seeing pics of cute poos. I love this site. It is so good to be on here with people who don't think I am crazy for having 7 thousand pictures of my poo.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes Nanci I know. I keep telling myself you need to enjoy this time soon you'll be sleep deprived and on 24 hr potty duty but then I can't help it. It so exciting!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oooh Little Thor Puppy. He is such a lovely looking little chap - and very soon now he'll be home and you'll be able to cuddle him! Lucky you!
Make sure you take his mum a little prezzie when you go and pick him up, she has done a good job!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love their colour x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Very cute and very exciting. Mitzi will be 9 months on Friday and I really can't believe how quickly the time has gone. Enjoy the first few months even though it can be really hard work - poos are the most gorgeous dogs!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What lovely pictures, cute puppies with fab colour and markings. Enjoy.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww I Love them so much and their mum Gigi is just gorgeous too ... Lucky you 

Can't wait to hear and see more of Master Thor :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Thor you beautiful boy. lovely colour and markings!
Oh it makes me want another one!

Val


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous poos!! xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful - American poos have the cutest faces.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my! They are gorgeous and mum is gorgeous too! I'm very jealous! Your a lucky mummy!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you!!! I think so too. I'll be getting him tomorrow, yay!


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

That is our Sadie with him! Identical!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes they are! We are so very lucky to have them


----------

